# QG18DE High Compression Motor



## rsauers0 (Jan 11, 2006)

I was curious to know if anyone has tried to actually produce some decent power with a QG18DE. I know of some companies that make performance forged engine kits with 11:1 compression ratio and am interested in it. I think a QG could actually make decent power with extrude honing, bolt-ons, port and polish, SAFC, ect. I know it wouldn't be a monster but i dont see why 200hp would be unreachable.


----------



## rsauers0 (Jan 11, 2006)

Related to my last post: WE NEED CAMS FOR THE QG18DE!!!!!


----------

